# Just Married



## Anon898989 (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm a young professional, just recently married and have LOTS of questions regarding our first year, advice, and look forward to being an active member of this site!


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome to TAM

What do you need advice with


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome!
How old are both of you?
How long you been married?
How many children?


----------



## SuburbanDad (Jul 31, 2018)

Congratulations

Stay calm when arguing, only argue naked, and don't get into heavy debt :smile2:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Anon898989 said:


> I'm a young professional, *just recently married*


So sorry. 

JUST KIDDING! Congratulations!



> and have LOTS of questions regarding our first year, advice, and look forward to being an active member of this site!


Welcome.


----------

